# Time change



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It just might be coming to an end. The Senate just passed the bill to end it. Now onto the House.

Turns out our government hates the time changes as much as we do.

And I just broke a few rules but an explanation was needed as to why this might just be welcomed relief from this biannual event.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

YASS! Thanks for letting us know, I don't keep up with the news and such.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They just announced it. I found more information on the earliest it could happen if it's passed everywhere. It can't happen until November 2023. So, we have to continue going through this nightmare for another three cycles.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Senate passes bill to make daylight saving time permanent


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They just announced it. I found more information on the earliest it could happen if it's passed everywhere. It can't happen until November 2023. So, we have to continue going through this nightmare for another three cycles.


Oh, okay. I think I can handle it until then. LOL.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They just announced it. I found more information on the earliest it could happen if it's passed everywhere. It can't happen until November 2023. So, we have to continue going through this nightmare for another three cycles.


It's always comforting to see them move with such speed and skill----and then they have to pick one! Good Grief.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll be glad not to have the time change occur twice a year should it be signed into law, but I think I'd rather be on standard time again rather than permanent DST, personally. The birds don't go to roost until 9:30 at night in the middle of summer!

I won't complain, though! Anything's better than twice a year spending weeks trying to figure out timing on things and _still _somehow getting it wrong.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You and the majority of the country would rather have DST and those involved know that.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd prefer DST year round. As far as the birds going to roost at 9:30 PM in the middle of summer----I haven't seen a bird yet that could tell time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> I'd prefer DST year round. As far as the birds going to roost at 9:30 PM in the middle of summer----I haven't seen a bird yet that could tell time.


According to some it's all the farmers' fault we were still doing this time change stupidity. I even had someone I know in NY state it. He's a doc. Common sense should have told him why that was incorrect on so many levels.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> According to some it's all the farmers' fault we were still doing this time change stupidity.


Apparently, not. Farmers work from dawn to dusk. No matter what time it is. I heard that they actually did it for the golfers. I don't know. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd believe the golfers might whine about their golf time being limited. That's what I said to my NY friend. I mean really? Farmers hit the outside when there is light and come inside when the sun goes down. At least if things are running smoothly for them they do. Common sense.

It started way back when in an attempt to save on electrical bills. We've come way past that time now. It was just a bad habit no one who could wanted to put any effort into stopping it.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I'd prefer DST year round. As far as the birds going to roost at 9:30 PM in the middle of summer----I haven't seen a bird yet that could tell time.


The chickens might not know what time it is, but _I _sure do and I'm long since ready for bed by 9:30! The birds are also surprisingly difficult to be reasoned with and just won't go in any earlier than sunset so that I can go lay down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait until you've got a few years on you. I never noticed it in my 20's but I swear to you it gets so much worse. Weeks of struggling with my body so confused.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wait until you've got a few years on you. I never noticed it in my 20's but I swear to you it gets so much worse. Weeks of struggling with my body so confused.


Melissa always says it takes her several weeks of adjusting to the time change. Then she says the horses don't know what time it is. I tell her that they know exactly what time it is and they don't like their feed schedule interrupted by an hour.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Melissa always says it takes her several weeks of adjusting to the time change. Then she says the horses don't know what time it is. I tell her that they know exactly what time it is and they don't like their feed schedule interrupted by an hour.


Absolutely the truth. The animals could care less about us stupid humans changing the time back and forth.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Absolutely the truth. The animals could care less about us stupid humans changing the time back and forth.


Yeah, until you go out an hour late past sunrise to let the chickens out of the coop. Get ready to get gang tackled or your eyes pecked out!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Fortunately my chickens can go straight into their run!


----------

